# Suche Gästepass



## Malondil (20. Mai 2012)

Mahlzeit,
suche einen Diablo 3 Gästepass um das Spiel vor dem Kauf mal anzuschauen.
Wäre super wenn mir jemand einen schicken könnte
Danke schonmal


----------

